# Moebius Hudson Hornet in work



## rkoenn

This isn't going to actually be a in progress build thread but I will be posting some pictures as I work along on this model. I would like to hear from the car modeling experts what they think of Moebius's first venture into an automobile. I don't usually do cars, at least stock automobiles, so I am a relative novice at this but it certainly looks like a good and very detailed kit to me. The engine is basically completed and I have started the frame and interior. I stripped all the chrome parts, I don't care for the chrome on kits, and sprayed them with Alclad chrome. Anyway, here are a few pics:





































Bob K.


----------



## s.moe

Bob.....Welcome and thank's for showing Pic's of your Hornet.......Although I know that your not new to the Model Car Forum.......Have seen on several different occasions where you've posted in on different Thread's.......I do hope that you'll continue to show more of your work on it.....

What you've gotten done so far look's great......Love the Clean and simple work that was done on your Engine.....:thumbsup:
Do you have the color or color's, Picked out for it ??.......
This look's to be a great kit,, I Know of a couple people who are building it, And they realy like it......Post more Pic's on it when you can,, We'll be looking forward to them......

MOE.


----------



## rkoenn

Thanks Moe, I am going to do the body in the red and beige colors that are in the instruction sheet. That red really looked good. The interior is the two tan color scheme and those seats in the pic have the lighter tan applied on the inserts. Well, back to the shop!

Bob K.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Check your windows and make sure they fit, I have had a little problem with mine. The back glass is too small. The next one I build, I will definately make my own back glass and maybe even the ones for the side windows. 

Take your time and use care mounting the wheels to the suspensions. 

Other than that, pretty much a nice kit.


----------



## Rondo

Your engine is really sharp. Can't see if you've applied the air cleaner decals yet but a couple of us found that the yellow markings disappeared when applied. So if you can make decals, you can probably improve that situation. One of my few quibbles.

It's a very nice kit overall. Clearances are tight just like a real car, but so far everything fits. Have to test fit my glass though. Thanks for that heads up.

I wish now that I had lowered the front ride height while building the chassis. Maybe 1/10" max. That would put the fender lip down to the top of the whitewall. May do it yet.










I put .060" styrene spacers in the slots for the rear frame rails (visible under the chrome tail light bar) . This seems to bring the interior tub to the right level.


----------



## rkoenn

I've been scouring the web for pictures mainly of the interior. The seats and such were fairly easy to find but the walls were more difficult. It looks from what I've seen like the coloring is based on the body color and seat colors. Also you can see the bumpers redone in the Alclad chrome which, at least in my opinion, is much better than the chromed parts as they come. Anyway, here is where I am at at the moment.




























Bob K.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Looking good, Bob, looking REAL good!

Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson

*LOOKS GREAT BOB,......*


Hey, this looks like a *GREAT *article about the car here, as well as it would make a Great Color and Decals Scheme on this build I should think.....
You Might wont to have a peek..

_* HUDSON RACING*_ _1951 Hudson Hornet Marshall Teague_

http://www.legendsofnascar.com/Hudson.htm





*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

I have to agree with you Bob-- that Alclad chrome rocks!!!


----------



## Rondo

My eyes!!!! lol That red is wicked. Gonna look great. It looks like you've done some shading or washes on the interior and engine. Whatever you did, I like it.


----------



## rkoenn

I've been making slow but steady progress on the Hornet. I am about finished with the frame so I am attaching a picture of the open frame prior to adding the interior to the frame. The leaf springs and shocks cannot be attached until the interior floor is glued into place so they are still missing. You have to be a bit careful about getting the drive shaft and exhaust manifolds into place prior to gluing the small brace into place. Finishing up this part and the interior won't be so difficult but getting the body done with a factory finish and doing all that chrome trim, some molded onto the body, is going to be a bear. I am planning on using bare metal foil for the window trim but am still wondering about the trim strips and labeling molded on the body. I have never worked with BMF before so that will also be a learning experience for me.










Bob K.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

No time like the present to learn! It really isn't that bad to do. I just finished up my foil on my Hornet and it really isn't that bad. Just take your time and make sure you use a NEW blade. I recommend a new blade for each side. Just remember, use a NEW blade, take your time and make sure you have plenty of good light.

Mo


----------



## s.moe

Bob,, All I can say is,, WOW.....Great work so far on your Hornet,,For sure........
That Red jump's out at you...And when you get the Beige on it and all the Crome trim.....It's going to be one Sharp looking Hudson,, Especially with those fat whitewall's.......Sweet..
Can't wait till it's finished....Good luck on the B.M.F.,, Also....:thumbsup:

MOE.


----------



## rkoenn

I got some more done on the interior. I have completed the seats with all the detailing and glued them into place along with the pedal assembly. I am waiting for a trip to Orlando to hopefully get a Testors cream spray to use on the body roof. Once I get the cream I can put more effort into the body. Things are moving along albeit a bit slowly and I hope to finish within the next 2-3 weeks.



















Bob K.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Looking really good Bob. I like the interior colors.:thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinnster

I _really_ have to try the Alclad sometime. Seeing it on your 'chrome' parts in these WIP pictures is 'speaking to me'...... LOL! It just looks sooo good -- I mean, chrome looks 'good' too, *but* those Alclad hubcaps just look great! :thumbsup:

Hope your planning on buying a _little_ more than _just some paint _at the hobby shop Bob. You _are_ retiring, ya know...... LOL!


----------



## rkoenn

I did some more work on the interior. I completed painting the doors/sides of the interior. I visited Jay Leno's car website where he has a video of his '53 Hornet. Although his is a green combo color you can pretty well figure out from watching the video how they did the interiors based on the color scheme so I think this is fairly accurate. I made my first attempt with bare metal foil to add the chrome trim down the door sides. It went ok but hardly fantastic. It didn't stick very well at all so I sprayed some Kyrlon matte over the door after getting the BMF down which seems to have locked it into place. I then went over the BMF trim and handles that I had painted with Vallejo silver with Future to shine them back up again. I am placing an order today for a Vallejo paint set that includes super silver and super gold which I intend to use for the instrumentation on the dash. Therefor I won't be able to finish up the interior until that arrives. And Wednesday I hope to pick up a Testors cream spray in Orlando for the body roof. It is coming together slowly but surely and I am biting at the bit to complete it now.



















Bob K.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

It looks very, VERY nice! You picked out a great color combination. The grab rails on the back of the front seats, between the mounting brackets, should those be the dark color of the interior? Not busting your chops at all, just asking. In my research pictures, I hadn't noticed that the top of the door panels should have been body color. I must have missed that. This thing looks awesome!

Mo


----------



## rkoenn

71 Charger 500 said:


> It looks very, VERY nice! You picked out a great color combination. The grab rails on the back of the front seats, between the mounting brackets, should those be the dark color of the interior? Not busting your chops at all, just asking. In my research pictures, I hadn't noticed that the top of the door panels should have been body color. I must have missed that. This thing looks awesome!
> 
> Mo


Well I don't know if I am 100% accurate on interior colors but from what I can find on the web, particularly that Leno video, it looks like the very top of the interior doors is done in the body color. Then it appeared that the door insets were done in the seat colors as I did. I noticed on Leno's video the two chrome trim strips running horizontally on the door insets. I've seen different things with the handles on the seat backs. On one Hornet they had a heavy rope kind of thing connected between the two handles all the way across. It did appear the hard handles were chromed. I think Hudson liked a lot of chrome! It appears from what I have dug up that there were different variations on the interior so I am going to let it go this way as it looks good and is fairly accurate.

Bob K.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

It looks great the way it is, I was just wondering is all. Looking forward to seeing the finished body.

Mo


----------



## rkoenn

I've been able to spend a bit more time working on the Hornet. I picked up a can of Testors ivory enamel in Orlando and sprayed the roof. It goes on thicker yet more runny than the Tamiya red. I will now have to let it cure a few days before polishing it up. I also picked up some Turtle Wax polish and did a little work on the red body prior to spraying the ivory on. I am planning on doing the side body lower trim with Alclad chrome and haven't decided on the trim stripes yet. I have some Vallejo super silver on the way for the interior dash instruments and will see how that works before deciding how to continue. I did get a sheet of chrome BMF but it definitely doesn't stick too well so I am wondering what to do about that. I believe they make an adhesive so I may get some of that and see if it resolves the problem. Anyway, here are a couple of shots with the painting in process. I also noticed that when you put the body on the frame there is an interference with the radiator cap which might be a bit difficult to resolve. If anyone has noted this as well let me know how you worked around it.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Bob, I had the same problem with the radiator and the front of the body. All I did was to stick my knife blade between the radiator and the front of the car and pry the radiator back a bit as I slid the body down, it worked perfectly for me.


----------



## rkoenn

Here are three progress shots on the Hornet. I've about finished the interior and most of the engine compartment. I've been polishing the finish on the exterior and applying the BMF. Both of these are new experiences for me and they aren't going too badly. I'm kind of anxious to get it done. I bought some Testors chrome enamel spray last night and decanted a bit into a container and did the dash instruments and such by hand using it. It worked very nicely. I had tried to do it with Vallejo super silver acrylic and that was a disaster. This Testors chrome looks like a nice paint, not as good as Alclad but good and it can be brushed on. Anyway, here goes:


----------



## Ian Anderson

pictures *DIDN'T SHOW* rkoenn,.....Or maybe its just on my end,.._BUT NORTHING_,..




*Ian*


----------



## Griffworks

Pics show up here just fine....

Have you given any thought to building another Hornel, Bob? I kinda think it would be kewel to do one up in blue w/silver trim as _Doc Hudson_ from *Cars*.


----------



## Rondo

It just keeps getting better. Going to be awesome when finished. Hey, are those the replacement decals on the air cleaners? Haven't tried mine yet. They look great. Got to get back to this kit.


----------



## rkoenn

The pictures are posted on Photobucket instead of on here. I noted another guy can't upload either in a post on the Modeling Forum. When I first posted I didn't fill in the links as I couldn't upload them here and after 4 futile attempts I just decided to park them on Photobucket and edit my thread.

Those are the new decals which I got by using the info from your thread Rondo. They turned it around in about a week. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*LOOKING GOOD MAN*,......And Yep, we can see them Great now dude,....
You Must have fixed what was ever wrong there,..
And Yeah, there are some problems here on Picture posting *FOR SURE*, I have had my far share of it as well,...But like you did just now, *THERE IS ALWAYS *
a way around dysfunction, We will make it work...*WE ALWAYS DO*.....Nice shots there by the way,...*GREAT WORK AS WELL*,....





*Ian*


----------



## rkoenn

I plugged away at a couple of cars today and got some more done on the Hornet. I've almost finished the painting and did the bottom chrome trim and side strip with the Alclad. It wasn't very difficult. I did a fair amount of buffing of the finish with toothpaste and that worked pretty good too. I've also been adding more BMF to the windows and am finding it isn't bad at all working with it. This is hardly going to be a fantastic job like I've seen from others but I am happy with it. It seems to be sticking fine now although the first attempt didn't seem so good. Maybe there was an area of the sheet that the adhesive wasn't too good on. I'm also doing a Roth Beatnik Bandit and I'll post a couple of in work shots in another thread.


----------



## Schwinnster

*Just keeps looking better and better Bob!* Nice to see it progress-- thanks for posting up your WIP pics


----------



## rkoenn

I've done a bit more work on the Hornet and mainly have a couple of more details, like the hood installed open and the windshield deflector and I will be finished. This is four shots after the Future was sprayed on and the body put correctly into place. I'm pretty happy overall but with my future builds have learned a couple of tricks, like being really, really careful about any dust or contamination on the surfaces prior to spraying the Future on and being a little more careful with the glass and CA glue. Anyway, here goes:


----------



## scottnkat

Hey, that looks great! I love the cream colored top with the red - fabulous!


----------



## stymye

nice job ! I'm just starting on mine .
Is the undercarriage supposed and components to be all black ? .. I can't find any good reference pics
thanks


----------



## rkoenn

I guess I should have taken a pic upside down. I did it mostly in black and then I took Freak Flex "near black" paint and finely airbrushed the higher areas on the structure. I did the exhaust pipe in Vallejo steel and the small brake module. The shocks were painted yellow as recommended in the directions. Oh, I also did the aniti-sway bars in a light gun metal, kind of silvery. The bottom actually does look kind of good to look at and maybe is should display it raised on a mirror base to show I did put some effort into it. Thanks for the compliment.


----------

